
Dutch police is using birds to bring drones out of the sky - NicoJuicy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HifO-ebmE1s&hl=en
======
ColinWright
How many times is this story going to be submitted?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11016504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11016504)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11015864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11015864)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11015692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11015692)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11015181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11015181)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11014648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11014648)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11013086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11013086)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11011676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11011676)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11011663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11011663)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11011654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11011654)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11007305](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11007305)

------
NicoJuicy
Click on the subtitles on the youtube video to enable them and i wanted to let
it begin at 8 seconds, so it would immediatly show:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HifO-
ebmE1s&hl=en#t=8s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HifO-ebmE1s&hl=en#t=8s) (
but can't change the url)

